# שירים לסרט וידאו



## ני3ו3ות (25/6/12)

שירים לסרט וידאו 
מאחר ויש פה הרבה בנות אחרי החתונה, אולי נעשה שרשור של שירים מוצעים/ שירים שבנות פה בחרו לסרט הוידאו ?
זה יכול לתת רעיונות להרבה בנות


----------



## Discordi (25/6/12)

בכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
לנו היו שני סרטונים קצרים. לראשון, שהיה יותר קצבי ושמח, בחרנו את Blame it on the boogie. 
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjYlibrROAY)
ולשני, שהיה יותר איטי ומרגש, בחרנו את I'm your man.
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFqtkYqYVB8)

שני השירים היו מהפלייליסט של החתונה, וחשבנו שהם מתאימים לאופי של הסרטונים ושלנו.


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

לנו יש 6 סרטונים ולכן- 3 הראשונים 





קליפ פתיחה (חולף במהירות על מהלך החתונה כולה):
The temper trap- /www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU&ob=av3e" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU&ob=av3e" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Sweet disposition






הכנות וצילומי חוץ
Colbie Caillat- /www.youtube.com/watch?v=NadClRkUtzk&feature=related" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NadClRkUtzk&feature=related" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Here comes the sun






קבלת פנים
Bright eyes- First day of my life


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

אוחחח... מנסה לתקן את הקישורים 
קליפ פתיחה:
The temper trap-/www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU&ob=av3e" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU&ob=av3e" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Sweet disposition

הכנות וצילומי חוץ:
Colbie Caillat-/www.youtube.com/watch?v=NadClRkUtzk&feature=related" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NadClRkUtzk&feature=related" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Here comes the sun


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (26/6/12)

אני אחלוק אתכן 1 .... 
כל השאר שמורים במערכת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תהינו


----------



## Milagres (26/6/12)

השירים שלנו לוידאו (וגם מעבר) 
גם לנו יש כמה קטעי וידאו, כך שהיינו צריכים שישה שירים:






 צילומי חוץ - Beautiful Day - U2 (בנאלי אבל מתאים)






 חופה (בין שיר כניסה ליציאה) - Crazy Love - Red Band & Marina Maximilian Blumin






 קבלת פנים - אריק סיני - סיבה טובה






 קליפ סיום - REM - At My Most Beautiful






 קליפ פתיחה (תקציר) - David Guetta ft. Flo Rida - Club Can't Handle Me (כנראה)

בנוסף לזה:
שיר כניסה לחופה: בלילות של ירח מלא (אקוסטי)
סלואו: Harvest Moon של ניל יאנג


----------



## ני3ו3ות (26/6/12)

יופי של בחירות!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/6/12)

השירים שלנו 
קליפ ההתארגנות - 

Don't wait too long, Madeleine Peyroux

שיר שקט, מקסים ורומנטי ומתאים בול לשלב ההתארגנות.

שיר קצבי - 
David Bowie - Let's Dance

שיר מרגש - 
כאן בחרנו שיר שאנחנו מאד אוהבים בגרסא המקורית של לד זפלין
Thank You - Led Zepplin

השירים בחתונה:
שיר כניסה לחופה - 
To Be Alone with you - Bob Dylan
שיר שבירת כוס - 
MC Hammer- Can't touch this
שיר סלואו - 
Stay - Pink Floyd

עוד רעיון לשיר שקט שלא בחרנו בסוף 
I want you - Bob Dylan


----------

